# Private number plate



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Folks
A wee question, Im living in Scotland atm hopefully moving to Spain shortly and I have a private number plate, was wondering if it was difficult to take it with me ( yeah I know stick it in a case ) seriously how difficult would it be to transfer or is it possible?

TIA


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dedaneen said:


> Hi Folks
> A wee question, Im living in Scotland atm hopefully moving to Spain shortly and I have a private number plate, was wondering if it was difficult to take it with me ( yeah I know stick it in a case ) seriously how difficult would it be to transfer or is it possible?
> 
> TIA


Sorry but I would say that it's impossible. Your car must be on a Spanish plate.
We had a car with a personalised plate here for six months but sold it with the plate rather than pay to have it put on Spanish plates...too expensive when all the modifications were taken into account.


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

It's not possible. It can only be transferred to a UK reg vehicle, so if you are going to be resident in Spain, it's a non starter.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

All cars number plates are issued in Madrid in a sequential order. The only "specials" apply to vintage cars who have "BBB nnnn" from memory 

The cost of rematriculating a car here is around 600€ plus lights both front and maybe back 

Davexf


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> All cars number plates are issued in Madrid in a sequential order. The only "specials" apply to vintage cars who have "BBB nnnn" from memory
> 
> ...


Isn't there also an import tax payable depending how long you've owned the car?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Easily solved.

Do what I did 

Changed my name by deed poll to EF47DCZ


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies wasnt thinking of bringing over the car, just the numberplate as I fancied buying a motor there but it looks as I might as well sell it here first 

Oh another wee question are bikes cheaper there than here?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Isn't there also an import tax payable depending how long you've owned the car?


Hola 

If you've owned the car for at least a year, you can import it free of "Import duty" (First Registration Tax) within 60 days of signing on the padron 

Davexf


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> If you've owned the car for at least a year, you can import it free of "Import duty" (First Registration Tax) within 60 days of signing on the padron
> 
> Davexf


Gracias Davexf

Thats great so I can take my car there, but when I change it for a new one in Spain can I retain my number?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dedaneen said:


> Gracias Davexf
> 
> Thats great so I can take my car there, but when I change it for a new one in Spain can I retain my number?


No, you cannot use the personal number plate in Spain at all, as already posted


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I had to give up my treasured plates when I registered my car here in Spain. They definitely cannot be used here.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> No, you cannot use the personal number plate in Spain at all, as already posted


I was grasping at straws lol
thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

My old Volvo estate was about past it so there was no way I was going to bring it to Spain, but I sold the car in the UK for way more than it was worth, simply because of its number plate.


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

If you're unsure as to whether your move to Spain is going to be permanent, you could put your cherished number on retention if you still have a UK correspondence address. Probably easiest just to sell the number before you move tbh.


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

Could put your UK plate on retencion for the moment ,just in case things don't work out here.


----------

